# Best keylogger



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

What is the best keylogger? I need to install one on my computer and I am not sure which is the best for windows.

Thank you all very much for your help.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

It really all depends on how much you're willing to spend, if you have access to the target computer, how computer savvy is your WS, and the features that you want. The free or cheap keyloggers have the basic functions like keystroke recording and maybe some screenshot recording, but might be easily detected by your WS. These might by okay if the WS isn't tech savvy. But never assume that they aren't. All these years, I thought my fWW wasn't computer savvy and found out the hard way. Here's a link:

computer monitoring software reviews

Web Watcher seems to be the more popular program from what I've read. I'm using Spy Agent myself, but it's difficult to install, especially using the Stealth Install version. I've set mine to take a screenshot every time the mouse button is clicked, to back up the keystroke recording function. A friend of mine swears by Spector Pro. The good ones will record BOTH sides of a chat conversation and have 24hr tech support.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

How long does it take to download a keylogger? I will be limited on time to get this on husbands computer since he takes it on the road with him?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you talking about the download itself? A few seconds at most. But if you're talking about installation, then maybe a few minutes.

Your best course of action is to download the program on to a flash drive, then at the first opportunity load it on to the target lap top using the flash drive.

Of course, before you do this, you had better read the installation instructions carefully first. Some keyloggers require you to have admin rights and disable any anti virus software first and maybe have the virus scanner make some exceptions to certain files that the keylogger needs. 

Its hard to say without knowing which software your going to be using, the OS of the target computer, and any virus scanner being used.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks, I will get with my son, he will help me with this then,,he's better at all that stuff than I am.


----------



## adv (Feb 26, 2011)

I found eBlaster pretty useful but I'm sure there are plenty that work well.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

By the By for Android users 'Android Sync' from the Android store - which syncs the phone WiFi has a feature that can dump all the text messages to a PC. You have to install a chunk of software on both devices so it's got limited utility in the stealthy department. None the less if you wanted to skim them all and catalog them for later use you could.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Almost all anti-virus software will block the installation of keyloggers, they are spyware.

You may need to disable the spyware features to allow you to install it on his computer.

My favorite keylogger is web-watcher. Once you install it on the target computer you can monitor it from another computer, never having to get on the target comp again. It is spendy like around 98 bucks for the full license. You can use it on up to 3 different computers.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Interesting subject.

I've used this software professionally, and even had it used on me. One of the most difficult to casually detect (IMHO as an I.T. consultant) is eBlaster. 

I did some onsite consulting for a company in Texas this year and it took me two days to notice that they had surveillance software installed on the machine I was given to work from during my stay. I probably wouldn't have noticed at all if I had not dumped the Windows API table of the machine I was on.

It's perfectly legal to purchase this software and use it on your own machine. It can be a great recovery tool if your laptop is ever lost or stolen.

It's perfectly legal to use this software to monitor a child's internet activity. (Although by the time they are 14 or so, a clever child can defeat any of this software _via _a live CD)

It's perfectly legal for employers to use this software to monitor the actions of employees, provided they notify the employee at the time of hire.

It's perfectly legal for prisons to monitor the computer usage of inmates using this software​
But what this company did was illegal despite the fact that they owned the computer in question.

The following states have legislation in place which under most circumstances prohibits the use of this genre of software on another adult without their knowledge or consent:

Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Iowa, Louisiana, Nevada, New Hampshire, Rhode Island, Texas, Utah, Virginia and Washington.​
There's a widespread internet notion that, "If the computer is co-owned by two individuals, (i.e. A husband and wife) then one of the two can install the software without the knowledge or consent of the other." 

Be careful though, especially if you live in one of the states listed above. The courts are not all agreeing with that idea. People (Mostly men so far) have actually gone to prison for installing this software on machines used by their spouse.

Regardless of what state you live in, using this software to intercept the email of another adult, including your spouse, can be actionable both civilly and criminally under 18 U.S.C. Sec 2511.


----------



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you all very much. Turns out I don't need it right now after all. Had my 2nd D day this past Sunday. I found out about his "secret" email accts, logged in by answering the security questions (easy when you KNOW EVERYTHING about someone cause you've been married 15 years!!!)....and printed about 200 pages of information. It was disgusting and disturbing.

He was still in Iraq at that time and is on his way back home now. He will be here early next week and I am sick everyday just thinking about seeing him. He is fully opening up now, wrote the letter of no contact without me asking, gave me all the passwords to EVERYTHING, offered to sign a post numptual agreement. I just do not know what to do. Do I let him come back into the home? I am lost and feel so sick.


----------



## committedwife (Dec 12, 2011)

newlife94 said:


> Thank you all very much. Turns out I don't need it right now after all. Had my 2nd D day this past Sunday. I found out about his "secret" email accts, logged in by answering the security questions (easy when you KNOW EVERYTHING about someone cause you've been married 15 years!!!)....and printed about 200 pages of information. It was disgusting and disturbing.
> 
> He was still in Iraq at that time and is on his way back home now. He will be here early next week and I am sick everyday just thinking about seeing him. He is fully opening up now, wrote the letter of no contact without me asking, gave me all the passwords to EVERYTHING, offered to sign a post numptual agreement. I just do not know what to do. Do I let him come back into the home? I am lost and feel so sick.


Do you want him back, or not? 

I still think you need to get a keylogger on his computer. You'll be able to confirm if he's lying or not later on. "Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it".
I found eblaster to be a great keylogger. Go to Computer and Internet Monitoring Software. They also have spyware for phones. You should get that for his cell phone as well.


----------



## Shwagulous (Mar 12, 2012)

A word of caution to everyone reading this thread. I find it odd that everyone that is pimping wolfeye for their best keylogger has no history on this site. Oddly enough, this is my first post as well, but I just wanted to caution anyone that is considering using that keylogger to do some homework about it first. It just seemed odd that it keeps being brought up by a few different users, all of whom have only posted once in this thread. That made my spider sense tingle a bit. Seems odd to me. Take it all with a grain of salt I guess. Just be sure that this particular keylogger is reputable. You don't want it sending your / or WWs' keystrokes back to anyone other than you. Pretty easy way for ID theft / etc. Just wanted get get this warning out is all. I'll go back to lurking


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree, smells like spam


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

download cent is a good choice to download safe keylogger.
...
Internet filter for Mac
keylogger for iPad
keylogger for Mac


----------



## Baffled01 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've read that Webwatcher gives you the best bang for the buck. It cost $100 and takes about a half hour to install. I use it myself and find it pretty good. Has a keylogger function as well as IM/CHAT recording and screenshot recording. The only thing it doesn't monitor is Skype and this is a concern of mine because I suspect my spouse uses Skype alot.


----------



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

Baffled01 said:


> I've read that Webwatcher gives you the best bang for the buck. It cost $100 and takes about a half hour to install. I use it myself and find it pretty good. Has a keylogger function as well as IM/CHAT recording and screenshot recording. The only thing it doesn't monitor is Skype and this is a concern of mine because I suspect my spouse uses Skype alot.


My H was using skype while he was deployed ....and not to contact me! 
Here I am 4 months and 2 days after Dday. I have decided not to do the keylogger. I have access to all of his accounts and he knows I am serious about turning him in to his command and turning her in as well. I have no concern for either of their careers if he cares so little about me. I am not doing it to keep him with me, just the opposite- if he wants to R, then we are working on our marriage. If he decides he is immoral and has another A, I will not react as nicely the second time. I do love him with all my heart and I know his remorse is genuine. We are working together with our chaplain in the book "Torn Asunder" and I highly recommend it. My feeling is that if I feel that I have to monitor him that closely, it is not the marriage for me. I want truth and committment, not that I am being naive and believing him in all that he says. He knows he has to be transparent and that it will take a long time for me to believe him whole heartedly again.
If I ever suspect anything, I have no problem calling bullsh*t and facing it head on. I am no longer scared of what could happen- I know I can handle it and hold my head high.


----------



## extralabs (Apr 5, 2012)

My two cents. You do not need to pay for a keylogger. There are many free tools, for example this personal keylogger or corporate keylogger for office.


----------



## GotMeWonderingNow (May 31, 2012)

I have been using a keylogger that I wrote myself (I'm a software professional working for a large multi-national s/ware company).

There is no installation (just manual copying of a few files and creating a registry entry to ensure the application starts when the computer does). I have used it for the last 2 months or so undetected on several computers, but also an earlier version of it for several years. The only caveat at the moment is that the output is pretty rudimentary (plain text, no screens, e-mail support etc - but that also helps keep it incognito too due to simplicity) and requires either direct or network access to view the log (which is disguised as a system dll). (Just copy it and rename to *.txt to view).

I'm thinking of writing up some instructions to use it and packaging it a little better and offering it for free to anyone on TAM who would like it. I just can't yet put a time frame on when it could be available (a small amount of housekeeping is needed). It could be a few weeks or possibly even longer depending on my work commitments.

Initially, however, PM me if you are interested in something like this so I can see if any effort on my part is worth it.

I'll disclaim this by saying that if your potentially WS is very good with Windows, the software is discoverable, but it does do a very good job at remaining behind the scenes when in use so it is pretty likely they wouldn't know to look for it.

It is also pretty light weight - my wife's old machine (5 years old) is effectively running 3 copies of it (specific/esoteric reason there) and you would never know.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

hadesl said:


> Are there any free trial keylogger?
> I just want one to use three days.


*REFOG Keylogger*

Download Keylogger. Free keystroke recorder and spy.


----------



## tonychenchenchen (Jul 24, 2012)

newlife94 said:


> What is the best keylogger? I need to install one on my computer and I am not sure which is the best for windows.
> 
> Thank you all very much for your help.


Recently i am using AthTek Keylogger to monitoring computer activities.


----------



## Link182 (May 25, 2012)

I recently installed webwatcher on the WW laptop. In and out in less than 15 minutes. Learn from my mistake though, delete the internet browsing history after you are done. I have seen the opening page of internet explorer and they show previews of the most popular pages recently opened. The download page for the software download was right there. Need to correct that asap, if she would ever leave me alone with it again.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Link182 said:


> I recently installed webwatcher on the WW laptop. In and out in less than 15 minutes. Learn from my mistake though, delete the internet browsing history after you are done. I have seen the opening page of internet explorer and they show previews of the most popular pages recently opened. The download page for the software download was right there. Need to correct that asap, if she would ever leave me alone with it again.


Good tip! I don't use Web Watcher myself, but others may. I use Spy Agent, but it's not the easiest program to use.


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

micro keylogger, the best keylogger i've used.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

timdutz said:


> 3. The Software must be *completely invisible* to the User.


One way I've noticed that invisibility may inadvertently fail is through software incompatibility. 

The last time I checked, AutoDesk products did not 'play well' with SpectorPro, for example. 

If an expensive piece of software suddenly stops working, the user will likely seek professional help


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

ladybird said:


> Almost all anti-virus software will block the installation of keyloggers, they are spyware.
> 
> You may need to disable the spyware features to allow you to install it on his computer.
> 
> My favorite keylogger is web-watcher. Once you install it on the target computer you can monitor it from another computer, never having to get on the target comp again. It is spendy like around 98 bucks for the full license. You can use it on up to 3 different computers.


Disable the spyware is one of the ways to install a keylogger, but you can just try some undetectable keylogger, they will not be found by AVG and show on task manager.


----------



## theOTHERman (Aug 30, 2012)

spying is not healthy behavior. take a hard look at yourself and who you have become.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

theOTHERman said:


> spying is not healthy behavior. take a hard look at yourself and who you have become.


Yes, I know, but if we don't spy, how can we know if our spouse is cheating? Untill the end of the marriage? So using keylogger for PC is necessary.


----------



## theOTHERman (Aug 30, 2012)

good point but do you really want to know, is that the way you want to find out? if you really think your spouse is cheating simply and honestly confront the person. you'll know if they are lying. spying is not the way to go.... i think.
i've done it and felt horrible. both for not trusting and the other for the behavior. i came to the realization of ;who cares; if it happens it happens and i'll deal with the situation as best i can. i stopped it from taking my personal ME fun time into paranoid spy time.

i confronted her months after obvious signs of an affair and she love me and told me she had an EA probably more but whatever we talked about it and all is well...... i think. insert suspicious music here


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for telling me your story, I feel inspired about this, trust is the most important thing between us.
I am trying to protect our love, but it seems that I should consider to try other ways.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

henson said:


> Thank you for telling me your story, I feel inspired about this, trust is the most important thing between us.
> I am trying to protect our love, but it seems that I should consider to try other ways.


Think of trust as the gasoline that fuel that powers your vehicle (marriage) as you drive down the highway of life. Your WS has destroyed that trust by having an affair, the equivalent of draining out the gasoline. Since your WS cheated, they have to refill that gas tank by rebuilding that trust. And how can trust be rebuilt? By verifying that what they are telling you is true. And how else can you verify? By employing surveillance. 

As time goes by and you continue to verify and investigate that what they are telling you is indeed the truth, a curious thing happens...trust is slowly but surely rebuilt. As your trust grows, like refilling a gas tank, your hypervigilance starts to fade, and you find yourself starting to check on your WS less and less. Perhaps reaching the point where you actually begin to forget to check on your WS. 

Don't you think that's a healthy way to heal rather than blindly trusting (rug sweeping) and perhaps setting yourself up for another DDay while your WS takes the affair underground? You are also protecting yourself against False R.


----------



## paulbrownny (Sep 11, 2012)

The best keylogger software has the ability to run undetected in the background of your other programs. Anyone using the computer will have absolutely no idea that the program has been installed. At the same time, this software will keep a covert log which only you can access.


what is keystroke?

most popular spy download


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

the best keylogger is here: keylogger for you


----------



## Hamster2 (Aug 6, 2012)

If you want to get snapshots of screen views, URL to all websites visited, collect chat details, files transferred info, programs used, all data typed, all username and passwords, my recommendation is:

Spector Pro. ~ 100$

It runs in complete stealth mode, installs in a few minutes and is highly configurable.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

paulbrownny said:


> Anyone using the computer will have absolutely no idea that the program has been installed.


That's a pipedream. Some people are sharp enough to notice a patched API. But even if we assume the target is practically computer illiterate, Sophos offers a tool for free that will uncover enough evidence of this software for the average intelligent person. 

If someone suspects you've installed this software, they'll find out.


----------



## Hamster2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ummm... OK, looking for a keylogger that will email the keylog file everytime the PC is started and then delete the previous day log file.

Does anyone know if such a beast exist? Stealth mode is a must.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

I cant get wolfeye to work, and then it adds all these add on programs. I need to install on one instance but have it invisible on another. Totally jacked up explorer on the IE instance that i need to monitor.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

Hamster2 said:


> Ummm... OK, looking for a keylogger that will email the keylog file everytime the PC is started and then delete the previous day log file.
> 
> Does anyone know if such a beast exist? Stealth mode is a must.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Micro Keylogger is an undetectable keylogger that runs in a stealth mode. It can email the logs to you and once the email is sent, it can automatically delete the logs.


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

If I need to spy on my wife she really isn't worth being with. I guess I am just lazy.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

I know tony, none of us really WANT to do this. But when your constantly lied to, it motivates you to prove the person wrong....otherwise they just tell you your insane and nothing is going on.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Hamster2 said:


> Ummm... OK, looking for a keylogger that will email the keylog file everytime the PC is started and then delete the previous day log file.
> 
> Does anyone know if such a beast exist? Stealth mode is a must.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This is the one I use. It has a 7 day trial. I installed it on my own computer first to find out if it was stealth enough. By default it has shortcuts and warning messages that can be turned off in the control panel. $30.00 for two installations.

SSPro Computer Monitoring & Parental Control Software - Free Trial


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Web watcher is great, but its $100. I can see what she is doing from my work.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Garry2012 said:


> Web watcher is great, but its $100. I can see what she is doing from my work.


Using this genre of software on another adult without their permission is a felony in Texas. --Just FYI


----------



## brokendown77 (Dec 15, 2012)

I used one called iSam. You can get it free from download.com. I found it pretty easy to use, but you have to install on their computer and use it from there.


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

Umm...I use a keylogger as a backup for my passwords. If I come across information by accident that my spouse is up to something, I wasn't spying on her, just mere coincidence that she was a poor spouse! That being said, I use HomeKeyLogger free edition. Its basic, but so is my wife's computer knowledge. I just change the file folder name and run it in stealth mode.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

newlife94 said:


> What is the best keylogger? I need to install one on my computer and I am not sure which is the best for windows.
> 
> Thank you all very much for your help.


what do you need a keylogger for? You can try Micro keylogger, it works very well.


----------



## wodenwilkes (Mar 23, 2013)

Note that it is illegal to use keylogger on the pc that you do not own.


----------



## Michael Puckett (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey, I see this thread is a year old but I ran across it in a search. I'm the developer of iSam keylogger. I started developing it because of issues with my previous marriage and later marketed the product to possibly reap some reward from it. If you or anyone here would like a copy just let me know and I'll set you up for free. Just don't be afraid to yell at me if you need help with it or can't figure something out. Thanks, Michael


----------

